

Bayesian Average Ratings - sytelus
http://www.evanmiller.org/bayesian-average-ratings.html

======
tedyoung
Evan Miller's essays are great reads, but I'd like to see Evan (or others)
take into account rater reliability and independence. Back in 2000 I worked on
a search tool that used such measures to provide (seemingly) more accurate
ratings, as well as detect (and reduce the affect of) "voting rings" or "sock
puppets".

I'm sure I'm not the only one to have thought of that, but have not seen
references to such calculations.

